# Stay Young Friends



## Jillaroo (Aug 22, 2013)

1.. Try everything twice. On one woman's tombstone she said she wanted this epitaph: "Tried everything twice. Loved it both times!" 

2. Keep only cheerful friends. The grouches pull you down.
(Keep this in mind if you are one of those grouches!)

3. Keep learning: Learn more about the computer, crafts, gardening, whatever... Never let the brain get idle. 'An idle mind is the devil's workshop.' And the devil's name is Alzheimer's! 

4. Enjoy the simple things.

5. Laugh often, long and loud. Laugh until you gasp for breath. And if you have a friend who makes you laugh,spend lots and lots of time with HIM/HER.

6.. The tears happen: Endure, grieve, and move on. The only person who is with us our entire life, is ourselves. LIVE while you are alive. 

7. Surround yourself with what you love: whether it's family, pets, keepsakes, music, plants, hobbies, whatever...Your home is your refuge. 

8. Cherish your health:
If it is good, preserve it. 
If it is unstable, improve it. 
If it is beyond what you can improve, get help.

9. Don't take guilt trips... 
Take a trip to the mall, to the next county, even to a foreign country, but NOT to where the guilt is. 

10. Tell the people you love that you love them, at every opportunity. 

I love you, my special friend! 

11. Forgive now those who made you cry. You might not get a second chance...


----------



## Old Hipster (Aug 22, 2013)

Words to live by, that is for sure. My own additions.

Don't let the bastards get you down.
If it's not life and death, it's not life and death.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 22, 2013)

Winners, all of them.


----------



## GDAD (Aug 22, 2013)

ME FIRST, ME SECOND & ME IF THERE'S ANY LEFT OVER!:yeah:

IF AT FIRST YOU DON'T SUCEED..........CHEAT!:apologetic:


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2013)

> 1.. Try everything twice. On one woman's tombstone she said she wanted this epitaph: "Tried everything twice. Loved it both times!"



Love that! .. :wiggle:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 24, 2013)

1. If it feels good, do it.
2. If it smells good, eat it.
3. Laugh - a lot.
4. Wenches.


----------



## hellomimi (May 31, 2020)

#6. The only one who will never leave us is ourselves so might as well take good care of us and love ourselves.


----------



## Gaer (May 31, 2020)

Jillaroo:  That was WONDERFUL!!!!! Thank you for posting that!!!!


----------



## EllisT (Jun 8, 2020)

great post!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

Wow,  Jillaroo is  another poster I haven't seen for a long time


----------



## Treacle (Jun 8, 2020)

To get one's youth one has merely to repeat one's follies - Oscar Wilde

Look out world here I come ..............maybe not 

Don't think I want to repeat some of my follies - best left in my youth  ?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Wow,  Jillaroo is  another poster I haven't seen for a long time


No kidding.   These posts from the archives keep popping up.


----------

